# FLIGHT - THE DERELICT - B-47



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Has anyone seen this?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPGcOSvxv5Y_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2013)

Never heard of it before, but it is pretty interesting!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

Good one. Nice to see Scorpions too - back in the 1970's, I knew a retired USAF officer who used to fly them out of Alaska.


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, I have, I recently stumbled onto this episode and another entitled "The Dart" on YouTube. Actually I have been looking for this series for decades, it is one of my earliest childhood memories. Unfortunately the only known collection is in the UCLA Film Archive and they will not make copies, rather sad because they have ALL of them. How Periscope Film got hold of these two I don't know and have been unable to contact them to discuss it. I'd especially like to see the episodes "The Snark" and "Outpost In Space" again. I suppose I'll have to settle for having "Steve Canyon" and "Men Into Space" on DVD since I'm not likely to see "Flight".


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 16, 2013)

I just saw that one recently. Very cool story


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 16, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> I just saw that one recently. Very cool story


 
True enough, T Bolt, as I recall they were all pretty cool, but then I was six years old at the time. The show was produced by McCadden Productions, the same people who did "The Burns and Allen Show" and I really can't understand why if so many Burns and Allen shows are available almost none of Flight is available. I guess George Burns is more popular than planes.


----------

